# Honda 724WA versus Toro PowerMax 24



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi all,

I need some advice. I have an old 76 Ariens I think on its last legs. It has burned 10oz of oil after 6 uses so far (about 1/2 each) and I keep adding oil.

I am considering either a new Honda 724WA (wheels versus track) or Toro PowerMax 24".

I realize their is a price difference here of about $1,000 which is crazy but I think I would be willing to spring the difference if the quality is better. Nobody in Detroit area has either but from the pictures it seems like the Honda is sold with old school metal parts (worm gear,crank etc).

Does anyone have experience with either? I am nervous about spending $1,000 for Toro for a Chinese engine. I know Honda's reputation for engines is awesome and I have a 25 y/o Honda lawn mower which has been great.

I would appreciate it if anyone has positve or negative thoughts on these units. Most likely I can wait until summer to order one since everyplace is out now but I like to start researching earlier.

Thanks to all for their insight.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Which Ariens do you have? Does it have any issues other than the oil burning? Those old 70s Ariens are good machines. You could get some new tires for it for around $40, and impeller kit for around $10-$30 and a new engine for around $100 - $300 and have a brand new machine. You could try rebuilding the engine too. Maybe all you need is rings.

Search for some of the repower threads or the Harbor Freight and Predator threads. There is a 212cc engine that is rated for around 6.5 to 7 HP that a lot of people have been happy with. You can get it for just under $100 with sale prices and coupons. People have been finding decent Briggs engines in the $200 range as well.

I haven't used any modern blowers so can't give any direct experience. I know a common complaint with Honda is the lack of any type of steering for turning. I know 24" isn't a big blower, but since I got my Ariens I love the differential and easy turning.

Toro has a big following and good reputation as well. They have trigger steering on some of their models which a lot of people like. I am not sure if it is an option on the 24" model or not.

If you do decide to buy new one thing you should be sure to do is visit some dealers and try the machines out. That might be a good thing to do now while there is still snow around. Hopefully you can find a dealer with a running model and they will let you drive it around their parking lot. If you have a wife or someone else that will also use the blower have them go with you too.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

have you checke out at commercal lawn mower in livonia, they had some toro 724's the last time i was there if you have your heart set on one. also look on CL for the ad for don's small engines, he may have a use briggs or tecumseh on the shelf for your ariens. don's shop is in plymouth


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Guys,

Thanks for your responses.

My Ariens is Model# 922025; this was my Grandfather's machine and I believe had the block replaced once to run on unleaded gas. 

Everything else seems to work good (knock on wood). It starts on the first pull and the best I can tell is it just starting to burn some oil. Which I guess who knows how long I have until it goes. I just added about 10 oz of oil after 3 hours of use (over 6 times out to snowblows 1/2hr each).

DetBlzd (sorry for spelling); I called Don's and he was not sure what to say but I would have to haul machine from Royal Oak to him for a quote. Unfortunately I am not super mechanically inclined to venture putting on a new engine myself. I wish I was as it would be nice to keep this old classic machine around.

Do either of you have a guess if was the rings, how much that costs to fix? I called a few shops in town and they said you cannot get parts to work on Tecumseh engines now since the company is out of business.

Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know costs for new rings. The parts are cheap, but no idea what someone would charge. As for changing the engine, that is going to be difficult. The 922xxx series used an engine with dual output shafts and those are much more difficult to change than the regular single shaft engines.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

call don back and see what he has for a dual shaft motor now that you know thats what you have on your ariens and keep an eye on cl too. i'm going to see roy in a few days, i'll see what he has at the shop


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Det Buzzard and Slype--thanks for your help.

I called Don's (spoke with Scott) and called Ariens direct.

They said my model 922025 (serial #002168) has a Tecumseh Engine:

HSK60 75376M

Scott said they had some used engines that may fit and would run around $200 plus an additional $100-$150 labor to install. I would need to take the engine in there though to verify it will fit with proper settings.

So I need to think about if I want to invest $350 in 38 year machine I guess. I like it a lot but have to give it some thought. I am a little nervous buying a used engine as well I guess.

I think this engine will definitely get me through winter by adding oil occasionally; decisions decisions.

Any opinions? I should probably have some other work done like belts and greasing too if they did that I would guess?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would not spend $350 to fix it. For $350 you could buy another used machine that is running and still have your other one as either a backup or to sell and easily get $100-$200 for it.

The 922xxx series is a compact machine. Not sure how much snow you get, but a single stage might work for you. If yours was a bit small you can upgrade to something a bit bigger and get a taller intake and a large impeller. The 924xxx series Ariens were nice because most of them had a differential for easy turning.

I wouldn't spend the extra $1000 for a Honda when you can get an Ariens or Toro for significantly less. There is also the black Sno-Tek line from Ariens that is a bit cheaper than their orange ones.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

shryp is right, i wouldn't spend $350 to fix it either for the money i would go look at this one
SNOW BLOWER SNOW THROWER ARIENS 5 HP


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Det Buzzard and Shype,

Thanks for the advice.

Yeah I used my machine Sat/Sun and again Wed night (about 1/2 each use) and it took another 5-6 oz of oil so she is soaking it up still.

I think I am going to add oil through the season and see if a local mechanic or something wants to buy it and then order something new for the fall.

Definitely not worth $350 in my book. 

I appreciate your advice and input. I think I want to start with a new machine instead of used so I am going to continue to read reviews in my spare time.

Can't wait for spring


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

keep an eye on the toro powermax 724, ariens compact 24, snowtek 24 and if money is not an issue the honda 724wa


----------

